# Aspire One D250 - instalação OK - sem interface gráfica

## paulorocha

Saudações

Me chamo Paulo e este é meu primeiro post aqui no forum. Sou usuário de linux a já bastante tempo, tendo usado diversas distros, entre elas Slackware, Debian e Mandriva. Também já montei um sistema LFS perfeitamente funcional (apenas console), na versão 6.3.

Estou querendo experimentar o Gentoo em um dos meus netbooks, mais especificamente em um Acer Aspire One D250.

Segui as instruções do Handbook e a instalação se deu sem maiores problemas, exceto o wireless, que deixei para configurar depois. A configuração do kernel (estou usando o 2.6.39) fiz otimizada para a arquitetura desta máquina.

Pois bem, quero instalar uma interface gráfica, preferencialmente o KDE mas pode ser outra, porém estou encontrando algumas dificuldades.

Instalei o X e, pelo menos aparentemente, não houve nenhum problema. Mas ao tentar instalar uma interface gráfica (tentei o kde e o gnome) simplesmente não instala.

Para o KDE tentei: 

# emerge kde-meta

e recebi como resposta a falta de algumas opções de USE. O comando ficou então:

# USE="kde qt3support" emerge kde-meta

Neste ponto houve uma verdadeira "enxurrada" de mensagens, 90% delas no formato 

[ebuild N         ] "alguma-coisa" USE="alguma outra coisa"

Tentei também 

# USE="kde qt3support" emerge kdebase-meta

e o resultado foi o mesmo.

Na tentativa com o gnome não houve solicitação de opções USE, mas o resultado final foi similar.

Onde eu poderia encontrar uma documentação mais aprofundada sobre o assunto?

Um abraço, e obrigado pela ajuda

Paulo

PS.: no meu local de trabalho a grande maioria dos forums é bloqueada. Portanto, pode acontecer de eu só responder à noite...

----------

## paulorocha

Bem, eu acho que um simples "não faço ideia" seria apropriado... Vou continuar meus testes por conta própria.

----------

## BaYGoN

Olá, Paulo.

Primeiramente, seja bem vindo ao Gentoo.

Segundo, prepare-se para ler muito. A documentação do Gentoo é variada e extensa. Mas praticamente tudo o que você quiser fazer, provavelmente terá algum documento sobre como proceder. Veja no link a seguir uma lista do próprio site: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/list.xml?desc=1

Existe também o Wiki, que possue muitos outros: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Main_Page

E quando nenhum desses resolve, existe o Google. Acredite, você vai precisar.

Quanto a este seu problema inicial, acredito que você não continuou a ler o handbook além do manual de instalação. Você vai precisar entender como funciona o Portage e as USE flags se quiser ter um sistema Gentoo em ordem. Continue a ler daqui se você estiver usando amd64, senão, procure o handbook para x86: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1#book_part2

Com as informações que você passou fica impossível saber que problema que você está tendo. Mas eu acho que você não escolheu um profile. É um dos passos da instalação. Eu por exemplo, escolhi o profile do gnome, pois uso o gnome. Para ver qual profile está ativo no seu sistema, dê o seguinte comando:  *Quote:*   

> eselect profile show

 

Para ver uma list de profiles disponíveis, execute:  *Quote:*   

> eselect profile list

 

Estes profiles, entre outras coisas, definem várias USE flags que ao menos pra mim, são satisfatórias.

Outra coisa: NUNCA instale pacotes definindo USE flags na linha de comando como você fez. Isso vai te dar problemas numa futura atualização, pois assim você define USE flags temporárias, e na próxima atualização, a instalação do pacote vai voltar a apresentar o problema original.

Como disse antes, sem mais informações é impossível te ajudar, então poste aqui os erros que estão aparecendo para você. E também o resultado dos comandos:  *Quote:*   

> cat /etc/make.conf
> 
> emerge --info

 

Boa sorte !

----------

## paulorocha

 *BaYGoN wrote:*   

> Olá, Paulo.
> 
> Primeiramente, seja bem vindo ao Gentoo.
> 
> 

 

Olá BaYGoN, obrigado pela resposta.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Segundo, prepare-se para ler muito. A documentação do Gentoo é variada e extensa. Mas praticamente tudo o que você quiser fazer, provavelmente terá algum documento sobre como proceder. Veja no link a seguir uma lista do próprio site: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/list.xml?desc=1
> 
> Existe também o Wiki, que possue muitos outros: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Main_Page
> ...

 

Acredito meu amigo, e foi justamente o que pedi: indicações de onde encontrar manuais e textos técnicos para estudar. Já se vão quase 15 anos que uso Linux, e ler e estudar nunca foram problemas para mim.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Quanto a este seu problema inicial, acredito que você não continuou a ler o handbook além do manual de instalação. 
> 
> 

 

É verdade, lí o manual de instalação e seguindo as instruções dele consegui um sistema perfeitamente funcional. Como não encontrei documentação específica para o tipo de instalação que eu pretendia comecei a buscar estas informações. Um dos lugares que procurei foi aqui.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Você vai precisar entender como funciona o Portage e as USE flags se quiser ter um sistema Gentoo em ordem. Continue a ler daqui se você estiver usando amd64, senão, procure o handbook para x86: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1#book_part2
> 
> 

 

Ótimas indicações. Vou estudar detalhadamente.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Com as informações que você passou fica impossível saber que problema que você está tendo. Mas eu acho que você não escolheu um profile. É um dos passos da instalação. Eu por exemplo, escolhi o profile do gnome, pois uso o gnome. Para ver qual profile está ativo no seu sistema, dê o seguinte comando:  *Quote:*   eselect profile show 
> 
> Para ver uma list de profiles disponíveis, execute:  *Quote:*   eselect profile list 
> ...

 

Esta é uma informação bastante útil, e bem mais do que solicitei, muito obrigado pela consideração. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Outra coisa: NUNCA instale pacotes definindo USE flags na linha de comando como você fez. Isso vai te dar problemas numa futura atualização, pois assim você define USE flags temporárias, e na próxima atualização, a instalação do pacote vai voltar a apresentar o problema original.
> 
> 

 

Outra informação de valor inestimável. Vou estudar bem o conceito e utilização dos USEs para utilizá-los corretamente. Achei realmente que estivesse fazendo da forma correta.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Como disse antes, sem mais informações é impossível te ajudar, então poste aqui os erros que estão aparecendo para você. E também o resultado dos comandos:  *Quote:*   cat /etc/make.conf
> 
> emerge --info 
> ...

 

Mas meu amigo, toda a ajuda que eu pedi foi justamente a que você forneceu: indicações de onde encontrar eu mesmo as informações necessárias. Acredito piamente que ninguém consegue dominar um sistema se apenas receber "receitinhas de bolo" para resolver seus problemas. 

Vou agora estudar atentamente a documentação que você indicou, e com toda a calma do mundo vou fazer novas tentativas. Tenho certeza de que em breve terei um sistema 100%.

E espero que possa vir a ser útil à comunidade. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Boa sorte !

 

Muito obrigado

Grande abraço

Paulo Rocha

----------

## paulorocha

A, sim, vejo que você é de Brasília! Eu também moro aqui, mais específicamente em Taguatinga.

Um abraço

----------

## BaYGoN

 *paulorocha wrote:*   

> A, sim, vejo que você é de Brasília! Eu também moro aqui, mais específicamente em Taguatinga.
> 
> Um abraço

 

Mundinho pequeno, hein! Eu moro em Águas Claras.

Primeira vez que vejo alguém de Brasília interessado em Gentoo. A maioria dos profissionais que conheço sequer ouviram falar desta distro.

É sempre bom discutir problemas e soluções pelo fórum, pois serve de referência para futuras pesquisas de outros usuários. Eu mesmo já resolvi problemas que tive, somente pesquisando no fórum. Mas qualquer coisa, você me encontra em robertomt at gmail dot com.

Att,

----------

## paulorocha

Valeu Roberto, o meu é golpedemartelo no mesmo servidor.

Já fui profissional da área, mas atualmente sou apenas servidor público em uma área administrativa (nada a ver com informática). Sou linuxer fanático e gosto de testar diversas distros para conhecê-las. 

Grande abraço

----------

